# Corolla house available this fall



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone interested in sharing a house in Corolla this fall?

I have two weeks that I can get the house, either the last week of September or the second week of October.

It's a Sunday to Sunday rental.

September 21st-28th. 

or

October 5th - 12th. 

This is 5 bedroom home with a heated pool.

I will divide the price - $800 - by the number of people who will be staying.

That's:
$266 for three people
$200 for four people.
$160 for five people. 
$133 for six people.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

cant you drive back and forth jeff


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

joemullet said:


> cant you drive back and forth jeff


It's almost cheaper to get a house than to drive from Chicks beach every morning in my F150. 

Cdog said he's in for the second week of October.

So, I just need one more and it's a done deal.

I'd like to get it down to $200 per person if I can.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jeff, I'll check with the powers that be and if so, I'll let ya know shortly. If I get back to late, and you get more than three, the better the rate for everyone, right?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Jeff, I'll check with the powers that be and if so, I'll let ya know shortly. If I get back to late, and you get more than three, the better the rate for everyone, right?


Milt, Jeff's offline till tomorrow but yeah.

And don't forget to bring that bottle if ya do come. 

Having a place to stay I will take more than a sip this time...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't you worry brotha, I got a bottle reserved for ya!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Count me in for October.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Jeff, I'm sending you a pm. I'd be interested for October if we could get enough people.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I tried to send you a PM but it said your box is full.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey*

I have 150 each up to 200 ,more if needed or leass for shooter and i can i give you the money now.you just tell us the dates.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Dang sounds like there is going to be some fishing to be done!!! Hey Jeff are you guys going to fish the northern banks the whole time, or maybe consider a trip down to HI?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

JeepMike said:


> Dang sounds like there is going to be some fishing to be done!!! Hey Jeff are you guys going to fish the northern banks the whole time, or maybe consider a trip down to HI?


I heard they're gonna be duck hunting and fresh water feeshin all week.....go figure...


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

> I heard they're gonna be duck hunting and fresh water feeshin all week


ROTFLMAO

Jeff, is your place on the beach or the pavement? May bump into you guys if you’re far enough North…


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I heard they're gonna be duck hunting and fresh water feeshin all week.....go figure...


Actually the pool is what sold me. I am trying out for the 2012 Olympic games in pool jousting. I will be using the week to practice my skills with my new yak.

Now if I can just trick Jay into putting his yak in the pool too so I have a target.

Its gonna be a hoot.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Actually the pool is what sold me. I am trying out for the 2012 Olympic games in pool jousting. I will be using the week to practice my skills with my new yak.
> 
> Now if I can just trick Jay into putting his yak in the pool too so I have a target.
> 
> Its gonna be a hoot.


Just the mention of pool jousting from you will keep me out of the pool and with that said. Unless this is a olympic size pool the amount of water you and a kayak will displace will all but empty most backyard pools so getting a second yak in the pool for your jousting practice…well…”It will never work”. opcorn:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you guys going to be fishing that far north that time of year? I work for a vacation real estate company here on HI and can dig up some huge deals for yah!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, here's the link to the house.

http://www.sunrealtync.com/house/73-K

I'd like to have the money by Aug. 22. However, I can wait until Sept. 12 if needed. 

So, we have Cdog, Shooter, Eric, Ken and me. 

We got room for one more ... so the next person who types "I'm in" has the spot. You'll have to sleep with Cdog, though. 

That's $133 each.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wtg!!!!


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

hey jeff, kinda late isnt it to fish up there and the grass will be way too thick to fish and the horsesh*t will be up to your knees


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

joemullet said:


> hey jeff, kinda late isnt it to fish up there and the grass will be way too thick to fish and the horsesh*t will be up to your knees


Yeah, sargasso grass sucks.

But it's the only week I can get off work.

Damn Neilson ratings.


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

*I'll:*

take the spot if it's still available. I can mail a check today. 

Thanks!

SNUFFY















Newsjeff said:


> Yeah, sargasso grass sucks.
> 
> But it's the only week I can get off work.
> 
> Damn Neilson ratings.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dang what a crew  I will have to start drinking early cause i know these guys will be up most of the night fartn, :beer: and :--|


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just a heads up. 

This might not be a big deal, but I thought I better mention it.

The homeowner says we might have to do a Saturday to Saturday rental. That'd be Oct. 4 to Oct. 11.

If there's no one in the house the week before or after us, he can do Sunday to Sunday. He's very much trying to get those weeks rented, though. Even rich guys need cash I guess.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Id be if theres a spot left.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. 

The house if full.


----------

